Ask HN: Will crowdfunding medical research overtake donating to charity? - Morgan17
======
Morgan17
I came across [https://www.crowdacure.com/](https://www.crowdacure.com/) and
[https://watsi.org/](https://watsi.org/) recently which seem to be taking on a
different style of raising money for 'charitable' causes.

